# Linearachse, Geber und Referenz



## Drain (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

für ein geplantes Handlingsystem (Linearchse mit Servomotor) frage ich mich nun

1) welchen gebertyp ich einsetzen soll? Resolver oder Hiperface? Letzterer wohl teuerer, aber absolut.
Was setzt ihr ein und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?

2) ob ich, wenn ich die Achse referenziere will, auf den Referenzschalter verzichten soll und die Referenz stattdessen über den Endschalter suchen soll. Was ist der Vorteil bei der Verwendung des Referenzschalters? 
Was setzt ihr ein und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?

Besten Dank für eure Meinung zu diesem Thema.

Drain


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich setze schon mal als Linear-Antrieb die Geräte von LinMot (für Federkraft-Prüfungen) ein.

Bei der Positionierung reicht von der Genauigkeit her der Resolver (+/- 10 um). Koppele ich das Ganze zusätzlich mit einem Inkrementalgeber, so kann ich ein sehr viel "strammeres" Positionieren erreichen.

Für den Linear-Motor benutze ich gar keinen Referenz-Ini, sondern ich fahre den "Motor" gegen gegen Fest-Anschlag.

Gruß
LL


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Oktober 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> für ein geplantes Handlingsystem (Linearchse mit Servomotor) frage ich mich nun
> 
> 1) welchen gebertyp ich einsetzen soll? Resolver oder Hiperface? Letzterer wohl teuerer, aber absolut.
> Was setzt ihr ein und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?


Ist es nicht abhängig vom Antriebsregler, welcher Gebertyp eingesetzt werden soll/kann/muss? Ich kenne es von Servomotoren so, dass die nur zusammen mit einem Geber geliefert werden. Und die Servoverstärker können oft nur mit einigen wenigen Gebertypen umgehen. Und ob du nun einen Absolutwertgeber (Single- oder Multiturn?) benötigst, hängt auch wieder von der Art der Ansteuerung an. Kommt eine NC-Steuerung zum Einsatz, muss man evtl. nicht unbedingt einen Absolutwertgeber haben. Willst du dir vielleicht auch das Referenzieren sparen?

Zu den Erfahrungen:
Ich bin durch die TwinCAT NC vielleicht zu verwöhnt. Da ist es seitens der Genauigkeit relativ wurscht, welcher Gebertyp zum Einsatz kommt. Bei Absolutwertgebern verwenden wir BISS (sind günstig), ansonsten meist Resolvermotoren. Hängt aber auch wieder ab vom Antriebsregler.
Wo du Hiperface erwähnst: Gibt es vielleicht auch Alternativen?
Beckhoff z.B. bietet noch BISS und EnDat an.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Oktober 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für ein geplantes Handlingsystem (Linearchse mit Servomotor) frage ich mich nun
> 
> ...


 


Wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast ist der Hiperfacegeber absolut. Der Resolver hingegen "vergisst" nach Spannungsausfall und/oder Störmeldungen seine Position und muss neu referenziert werden. Jetzt kommt es auf die Anwendung an die du hast. Hast du eine Positionierung und kannst über den Geber positionieren (kein Schlupf im System) würde ich einen Hiperface nehmen. Hast du ein System mit Schlupf (Verschiebewagen auf Rädern) kannst du einen Resolver nehmen. Das absolute Messwertsignal muss dann von aussen kommen. zB durch einen Laserabstandsmesser.

Ich kenne jetzt nur die Servoregler von SEW. Mag sein das es bei anderen Herstellern unterschiede gibt.



Als Referenz haben wir einen INI. Der sitzt ganz am Ende eines Verfahrweges und wir nur bei der Referenzfahrt angefahren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Oktober 2008)

@Lipperlandstern + Trinitaucher:
Ein Linearmotor hat nicht wirklich Ähnlichkeit mit einem Motor. Es ist eher ein unterschiedlich weit ausfahrbarer Elektromagnet - hat also nach Außen hin viel Ähnlichkeit mit einem Zylinder ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Oktober 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Lipperlandstern + Trinitaucher:
> Ein Linearmotor hat nicht wirklich Ähnlichkeit mit einem Motor. Es ist eher ein unterschiedlich weit ausfahrbarer Elektromagnet - hat also nach Außen hin viel Ähnlichkeit mit einem Zylinder ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 

Hast ja recht.... er redet von einer Linearachse.......  ob er da wirklich diesen "Zylinder" meint ??? Die Frage passt dann doch nicht wirklich dazu, oder ?


----------



## Drain (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo und Danke euch für eure Antworten,

@LL
Ich meinte eigentlich keinen Linearmotor, sondern einen normalen Servoantrieb, welcher mir eine Linearachse (Spindelachse) antreibt.

@ all
Der verwendete Servoregler kann sowohl das Resolver-, als auch das Hiperfacesignal verarbeiten. Den Motor müßte ich halt dann mit dem entsprechenden Gebertyp bestellen.
Hat jmd eine Ahnung was der Hiperface mehr kostet?

@Lipperlandstern
Schlupf habe ich keinen im System, kann also direkt über den am Motor angebrachten Geber positionieren.

Drain


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Oktober 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke euch für eure Antworten,
> 
> @LL
> Ich meinte eigentlich keinen Linearmotor, sondern einen normalen Servoantrieb, welcher mir eine Linearachse (Spindelachse) antreibt.
> ...


 


Dann würde ich einen Hiperfacegeber einsetzen. Einmal ne Referenzfahrt und positionieren bis zum jüngsten Tag 

Denk dran das du für den Hiperface auch ne andere Karte im FU brauchst (zumindest bei SEW)


----------



## Drain (23 Oktober 2008)

Absolutwertgeber, wie der Hiperface, kann man doch im ausgeschalteten Zustand händisch verstellen (also die Position von der Achse mein ich) und beim Einschalten wissen sie trotzdem wo sie stehen.
Wie funktioniert das denn eigentlich?

Drain


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Oktober 2008)

Hiperface ist ja im Grunde nur eine Schnittstelle...... 

Schau mal hier


----------



## McMeta (23 Oktober 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hiperface ist ja im Grunde nur eine Schnittstelle......
> 
> Schau mal hier





So ist es. Mittlerweile verbaut SEW auch Geber von Baumer, da heißt es dann nicht mehr Hiperface...


----------



## trinitaucher (23 Oktober 2008)

@ Larry Laffer:
Ich weiß was ein Linearmotor ist  ... Wurde ja schon klar gestellt, dass es hier sich nur um eine LinearACHSE handelt.


Drain schrieb:


> Absolutwertgeber, wie der Hiperface, kann man doch im ausgeschalteten Zustand händisch verstellen (also die Position von der Achse mein ich) und beim Einschalten wissen sie trotzdem wo sie stehen.
> Wie funktioniert das denn eigentlich?
> 
> Drain


Die Position innerhalb einer Umdrehung wird bei Absolutwertgebern anders als bei Inkrementalencodern entweder optisch über eine Scheibe mit Absolutkodierung (z.B. Gray-Code) oder elektrisch als Sinus/Cosinus-Signal (meist "1 Vss") innerhalb einer Umdrehung erfasst.
(siehe hier: http://www.servotechnik.de/fachwissen/geber/f_beitr_00_411.htm)
Über eine Datenschnittstelle (EnDat, BISS, Hiperface) wird dieser Asolutwert beim Aufstarten des Antriebsreglers übertragen. Nur dafür benötigt man die Datenschnittstelle. Heutzutage ist dort aber meist auch ein elektronisches Typenschild des Motors gespeichert. Dann kann der Motortyp automatisch vom Regler eingelesen und die Parameter angepasst werden.

"Singleturn" Absolutwertgeber können nur die Absolutposition innerhalb einer Umdrehung erfassen, "Multiturn"-Geber haben eine Art Getriebe drin, um die Umdrehungen "mitzuzählen" (meist bis zu 4096).

Tipp: Allgemein findet man hier: http://www.servotechnik.de/fachwissen/fachw_index.htm eine sehr gute Einführung in die Thematik


----------



## Drain (27 Oktober 2008)

Na dann mal Danke für eure Antworten.
Mal sehen, wie ichs mach.

Drain


----------

